# caranex awnings



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Does anyone have any experience of these? Looks like it might suit my purpose and possibly fit on 2 different vehicles  , but I prefer personal recommendation if possible.
Andrea.


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Andrea
We had one of these which we used on an estate car. It seemed well made and was quite useful. The 'stand-alone' kit didn't work terribly well and wasn't secure, but then tents aren't. 
I'm not sure about fitting it on 2 different vehicles as the one we had wouldn't fit on our MPV, which was taller. Of course, a tall caranex might well fit on a shorter vehicle, albeit with excess material. 

Wendy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the feedback. I have emailed Caranex about the fitting, but I was hoping for info about quality etc for which I am grateful. Was it as easy to put up as they make out? I would often be doing it on my own.
Andrea.


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

I never tried putting it up by myself, but I don't think that it would be too difficult to do by yourself as you could fix one side and then the other. I can vaguely remember reading an article in a camping magazine a few years ago by a lady who used one by herself. 
I do remember that the roof collected water quite well when it rained but it didn't leak!
Wendy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Save finding a tap!
Thanks again,
Andrea.


----------

